# Becoming an Apprentice



## Fm1234 (Mar 7, 2019)

I have no construction experience but do have a bachelor of science degree. After applying through the union (local 48) I got ranked in the 500’s. I am wondering what type of jobs I should apply for in order to get some experience under my belt/ what else should I do to move forward in the rank for apprenticeship. Thank you.


----------



## Forest (Mar 30, 2018)

what i would do is
find any electrical contractor that will hire you get the experience and reapply.....if not the local has alternative ways to get in become a cw or material handler with the union and you'll get in good luck ......took me a year to get in good luck just keep trying determination will get you in while others quit after being turned down once... i got turned down and got it my second time.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You mean a science degree has no value? What types of professional jobs are associated with your degree.
Sometimes I just cannot comprehend having a degree and not using that degree.


----------

